# Freeridespot Burg Flossenbürg!!!???



## freerider601 (17. April 2006)

Hi, hat sich schon jemand mal die Rückseite der Burg in Flossenbürg (richtung Sportplatz) näher angesehen oder sogar gefahren??
Es gehen da 20-30m lange Granitplatten runter,war heut da mal dort....
Find des sieht ziemlich Interessant aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2006)

Als alter Granitplattengernerunterfahrer weiß ich natürlich was du meinst 
Ich war aber selber noch net dort seit ich Granitplattengernerunterfahrer bin.
Hmmmh.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (17. April 2006)

So wie es aussieht kann man da fahren, wird wohl die nächste Localtour mal dahin gehen


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2006)

hmm so local zu nbg is das aber irgendwie net  oder bring ich da was total durcheinander


----------



## Ken****Barbie (18. April 2006)

schaut ja pervers geil aus...da muss ich hin


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. April 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> schaut ja pervers geil aus...da muss ich hin


chef reserviere mal den bus für 29. oder 30.04, dann machen wir da mal hin.
ich hoffe ich bin bis dahin wieder wach..


----------



## freerider601 (18. April 2006)

Falls jemand hinfährt sagt mir bescheid,wär auch dabei.


----------



## Wern (18. April 2006)

wo ist denn die burg?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn die burg?


www.google.de ???


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Ne Emän, du verwechselst des net,  des ist schon de Flossenbürg bei uns, aber ich war bis jetzut da nur mal um Boulderblöcke zu suchen 

@Ohl: Die Platte ist doch viel schöner   


G.


----------



## freerider601 (18. April 2006)

wow,fett.wo istn na die???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Am Epperer.

Der SpongBob würde sagen wir fahren bei der nächsten Local Tour mal vorbei


@Eman: Hab diesmal des B.C. weggelassen  


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

hmm eigentlich sollt ich ja fast mal wieder den tiefen oberpfälzer wald besuchen ... wenns nur net so hügelig da unten wär 

@jörg .... diesmal hätt ich nichts gesagt  aber jetzt sage ich noch das du den epprechstein meinst


----------



## freerider601 (18. April 2006)

Meinst du die Burgruine Epprechtstein im Fichtelgebirge???


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

@Emän: Hmmmh...die Platte in Flossenbürg liegt in der Sonne. Wir könnten jetzt ja mal schnell hinfahren 

@Freerider601: Ja, des meint er......aber.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

hmm das turner hat die generalüberholung hinter sich und is testbereit


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2006)

Heißt des DU willst auf Flossenbürg fahren   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2006)

vielleicht


----------



## freerider601 (18. April 2006)

ich will auch mit


----------



## SpongeBob (19. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm so local zu nbg is das aber irgendwie net  oder bring ich da was total durcheinander



Jep. Ist doch gleich nebenan 

Ne, meinte eigentlich das mal mal eine Tour dort planen könnte oder so


----------



## heintz1 (15. Mai 2009)

nette Gegend, GPS: 49Â° 44â² 4â³ N, 12Â° 20â² 43â³ O

ein paar richtig geile Abfahrten; Stichwort Schellenberg, Havran oder SilberhÃ¼tte. Das Grenzgebiet zur CZ ist noch vÃ¶llig unberÃ¼hrt.


----------

